# Signatures too long?



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

My old signature was 6 lines. When I went to change it, it said I was only allowed 3 lines. :?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the forum policies, but I support that idea. Some people list every freaking thing they own and it just eats up space on the threads so I'd like to see a reasonable limit.


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Gary, you mean 6 right?(count buddy!!)


----------



## Baphomet (Feb 15, 2008)

Just for the record Gary, I'm counting six lines and five smiley guys in your sig. I couldn't care less, but I'm just saying...


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Martin Williams said:


> Gary, you mean 6 right?(count buddy!!)


Already edited my post while you guys were still typing yours. :twisted:


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Way to go Gary. Far to many people count the way the search function is used.... 

"Oh wait, I can/have to count this section?"


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

And that answers my question how???


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, if you can't say it in three lines... Maybe, you just can't say it


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

+1 for three or less siglines. No more siglines that are six times as long as the post.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> My old signature was 6 lines. When I went to change it, it said I was only allowed 3 lines. :?


Your observation is correct. I noticed that the signatures started to grow recently, and I changed the limit of lines to three.

There is a place called "Equipment" in member's profile to list all horns one owns.

Gandalfe is setting an example how to say convey a lot in two lines.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I never really knew what to put in it anyways. I'll just keep it blank.


----------



## Bub99 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Ok. Thanks. I never really knew what to put in it anyways. I'll just keep it blank.


Me either.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Ok. Thanks. I never really knew what to put in it anyways. I'll just keep it blank.


I changed the field title to "My Instruments". Perhaps more indicative than "Equipment".


----------

